
Show HN: Humaans – the first HR app that won't make you tear your hair out - kn8
https://humaans.io/
======
kn8
OP here. Humaans is a smart employee database, aka an "HR app". We're building
it with the goal of making it a joy to use for both the People Ops teams and
all of the employees within a company. HR tools from our experience are
generally lacking the polish we expect from many modern tools we use day to
day.

We're focusing on making it beautiful, as straightforward and as efficient as
possible, really fast, remote and distributed team friendly and useful in all
sorts of small ways. For example, you can see the local time of your remote
colleagues in the directory or their profile. Hovering over your time off
balance shows you the breakdown of how it's calculated - days accrued, booked
upcoming days, booked past days, carry over - so you know exactly what's going
on. The "filter by anything" search lets you find an individual or people from
some team or city quickly, and so on.

It's built using Node.js/Postgres and React.js as the key tech. The API and UI
are fully realtime since the backend is powered by Feathers.js
([https://feathersjs.com/](https://feathersjs.com/)).

Feel free to try it out – it takes only 2 minutes to sign up. Feedback is
welcome. Also interested in what you'd like to see in a tool like this. The HR
space is quite broad with a lot of interesting tools popping up and we're
still exploring the ways we could have the most impact to help businesses be
more efficient.

------
sarhus
I'm not an HR person but it looks pretty look. I wonder why you came across
that pricing model?

It does seem complicated, unless that's something you've researched? Have you
tested with the usual "small/medium/large" company offering?

~~~
giovanni-lup
The idea is to have a flat product approach to keep things simple. No up-sell.
No hidden costs. All companies (S/M/L) get all benefits and features. So the
pricing strategy is supposed to reflect that.

I assume your points around "complicated" is related to the "priced per 25"
instead of a "per seat model". The reason is because this is not a product
with high frequency of use (like Slack), so we believe that based on the type
of capabilities that we offer, but pricing "per 25" we can keep the cost lower
therefor more attractive for businesses.

We have re-evaluate this in the future thought.

------
fnicola
wow! This product is a game changer!

